# Music Contest :



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2012)

Calling all musicians who have a good grasp of Presbyterian history.

Here are the parameters: 

Your objective is to write lyrics adapted to the tune of "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" by The Band (first recorded in 1969).

Lyrics of the new song shall be along the lines of "The Day Old Princeton Died" or some variation thereof, and shall encompass accounts of B.B. Warfield, J. Gresham Machen, et al.
(I suppose "The Day They Drove Old Princeton Down" might be an easier refrain, but seems a bit too obvious. But do what you must.)

See Bring the Books: 91 Years Ago Today, Old Princeton Died and February 16: Death of B. B. Warfield | This Day in Presbyterian History
for partial background. Additional resources will be cited or provided, upon request.

Upon completion of viable lyrics, then perform, record and post your finished composition on the PB for fame, fortune (yeah, right), and the entertainment of all.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 6, 2012)

What about to the tune of, "The Day the Music Died"? That would seem to fit as well. (Personally, I would like to hear someone do it to the tune of "The Weight," by the Band.)


----------



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2012)

I think we'd welcome any creative work that is well executed.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh Wayne, don't tempt an old Baptist like this--I've got work to do.

"Singing, nah, nah, nah nah nah naaaaaaaah!"


----------



## nicnap (Mar 6, 2012)

You're correct *we* would. So, all you creative types, get to crackin'.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> Oh Wayne, don't tempt an old Baptist like this--I've got work to do.



Out there in the wilds of Idaho/Washington, what earthly duties could press thy time, sir? 
What better pursuit than this idle pasttiime?
What better demonstration of thy wit and wisdom?


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am an amateur musician and would have fun with this, but have not the time to do it right. This would be right up Weird Al Yankovic's alley......


----------



## KMK (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking at the parameters I'm wondering why you are calling on musicians for this project...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 6, 2012)

nicnap said:


> What about to the tune of, "The Day the Music Died"?


 Isn't that Don McLean's American Pie?


----------



## Rufus (Mar 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;-VShpcqd3zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VShpcqd3zE[/video]

Great tune.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2012)

KMK said:


> Looking at the parameters I'm wondering why you are calling on musicians for this project...



Perhaps more accurate then to issue a call for writers or lyricists, though sometimes a tune has to be reworked slightly to make it work.


----------



## JS116 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can I use my christian rap skills!?


----------



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2012)

Josh-time! :

"Well, I don't know. Can you?"


----------

